
Show HN: Javalin REST Library – Rewritten in Kotlin - javalin
https://javalin.io/news#kotlin-rewrite
======
javalin
Got some good feedback here last time, so posting again. I rewrote the library
to Kotlin, but I had to leave a few things java, mainly the SAM interfaces and
the Javalin class iteself. This had to be done due to limitations in Kotlin
([https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/KT-14151](https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/KT-14151),
[https://devnet.jetbrains.com/thread/461516](https://devnet.jetbrains.com/thread/461516))

The rest of the library will be ported to Kotlin if this issue is resolved, or
and alternative solution is discovered.

I guess the biggest change for Kotlin devs is that Request and Response are
now Kotlin.

Feedback/criticism is welcome!

